# Engineering books of antiquity any collectors?



## Wildman (11 Jun 2016)

in preparation for a possible house move I have decided to sell my engineering books, well some of them anyway. Would there be any interest if I listed them on here? Most are collectors items, though there is a set of modern study guides for apprentices. I am also thinning out the woodwork books and magazines (some from the 1950's) full details to follow eventually.


----------



## Pozidrive (23 Jun 2016)

Wildman":2lgk3bq5 said:


> in preparation for a possible house move I have decided to sell my engineering books, well some of them anyway. Would there be any interest if I listed them on here? Most are collectors items, though there is a set of modern study guides for apprentices. I am also thinning out the woodwork books and magazines (some from the 1950's) full details to follow eventually.



I think people might be interested if they knew what books you had - and what level they're aimed at - if they're concerned with the sub-atomic structure of rare minerals, theree may be less interest than if they're more of a beginners guide to metal bashing!


----------

